# What color is he?



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always thought he was an Sorrel Overo, that's what his pervious owners registered him as. But many people have told me that he's actually a tovero. You can't notice it in pictures, but he's actually roaning a little bit. Makes me wonder if he will roan more as he ages. (He's 8 right now) 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No he is not a tovero, tovero is tobiano plus any of the overo patterns, he definitely is not tobiano. I'm sure plenty of people here will tell you what all they think he has, but sorrel overo would also be correct.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorrel Overo, looks like he most likely has Sabino as well. (causing the speckly type spots and the roaning). It is possible he might get more roaning but I would not expect it to get super extensive by any means.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is indeed a Sorrel Overo.

Not Tovero.

He carries the Frame and Sabino patterns. The "roaning" is caused by Sabino.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He is probably frame maybe splash with that bottom heavy face white but I kinda want to say instead of sabino maybe dominant white. He is marked very similarly to my dominant white paints sire was DW himself.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I say sabino, splash and frame


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I could see a case for DW


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

wakiya said:


> I say sabino, splash and frame


What do you mean by splash and frame?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Splash white pattern and frame white pattern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Splash and frame are two of the white causing genes. 

Splash tends to look like the horse "jumped" into a puddle of white and it "splashed" up onto the horse. 

Frame tends to fight to keep white off the legs and have the white "framed" by color on the body.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

What they said ^ I see at least two patterns fighting for dominance especially on his face


----------

